# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadoludaki Türk Beyliklerinden Danişmentliler(1072- 1178)

## veli

daniş.jpg
Sivas merkez olmak üzere Tokat, Niksar, Amasya ve Kayseri civarında kurulmuştur. Devletin kurucusu Melikşahın komutanlarından Danişment Gazi Ahmed Beydir. Rivayete göre Türkmenlere öğretmenlik yaptığı için Dânişmend Gazi diye anılan Ahmed Bey,Türkiye Selçukluları Sultanı Süleymanşahın ölümüyle nüfuzunu daha da artırdı. Ankara, Kastamonu, Çankırıyı ele geçirdi. 1.nci Kılıçarslan ile beraber Haçlılara karşı savaştı ve Antakya Haçlı Prensi Bohemondu esir ederek Malatyayı ele geçirdi. Yerine geçen oğlu Gazi Bey zamanında devlet en güçlü devrini yaşamıştır (1104). Öyle ki Türkiye Selçukluları ve Bizansın iç işlerine müdahale eder oldular. Gazi Bey, Haçlılardan Konyanın geri alınmasına (1116) ve taht mücadelesinde desteklediği 1.nci Mesudun burada sultan ilân edilmesine yardım etti. Danişmentliler, her zaman Haçlılara ve Bizansa karşı başarılar kazanmışlar ve fethettikleri toprakların Türkleşmesini sağlamışlardı. Bu sebeple Türkiye Selçukluları, Türkler arasında itibarı çok fazla olan Danişmentlileri en büyük rakipleri olarak görmüşlerdir. Nitekim taht mücadelelerinden faydalanan 2.nci Kılıçarslan, Danişmentli şehirlerini ele geçirerek bu devlete son vermiştir (1178).

TÜRKLER AYBASTIDA

Ortaasyadan kopup gelen Türk Boyları İran toprakları üzerinde kurdukları Büyük Selçuklu Devletiyle Bizans İmparatorluğuna komşu büyük bir imparatorluk kurarak Anadoluya akınlar düzenlediler. 1054te Van Gölü civarına gelen Sultan Tuğrul Bey ordularını üç bölüme ayırarak bir kolunu Kafkas Dağları, Erzincan Yöresi ve Canik Ormanlarına yöneltti. Bu Türk akınlarını 1071de Malazgirt Savaşının kazanılmasıyla geriden gelen Türk kuvvetleri destek verdiler. Selçuklu Sultanı Alpaslanın komutanlarından Artuk Bey, Afşin, Kutalmış Oğlu Süleyman Şah gibi komutanlar yöremizi de içine geniş bir alanda fetih hareketlerine başladılar. Kutalmış oğlu Süleyman fethettiği toprakları kendilerine bağlayarak Anadolu Selçuklu Devletini kurdu. Bu sırada Süleyman Şahın dayısı Danışmend Taylı Beyin oğlu Gümüştekin Ahmet Gazi Orta Anadoluda Sivas Amasya, Tokat ve Niksar yörelerini fethederek Anadolu Selçuklu Devletine bağlı Danişmentli Beyliğini kurdu. Selçukluların taht mücadelelerinden yararlanarak bağımsızlığını ilan etti.

Selçuklular ile birlikte Haçlılara ve Anadolu Selçuklu Devletine karşı çetin mücadeleler verdiler. Daha önce Sivas olan başkentlerini güvenlik nedeniyle Niksara taşıdılar. Ahmet Gazinin yerine geçen oğlu Melik Emir Gazi Beyliğinin sınırlarını bilhassa sahile doğru genişletmek amacıyla Canik denilen bölgeye seferler düzenledi. İlk etapta doğuda Mesudiye, İskefsür ve Aybastı; Batı da ise Ünye, Fatsa Bölgeleri Danişmentlilerin eline geçti. (1115  1134) İlçemiz Canik diye bilinen yörenin Niksara göre ilk bölümlerindendir. Bu nedenle Türklerin eline geçen ilk yerlerdendir. Daha sonraki yıllarda bazı yerlerin Bizansa geçmesi üzerine Danışmentli Melik Muhammed yöreye bir sefer daha düzenleyerek daha etkin hakimiyet sağlamıştır. Danişmentli Hükümdarı Emir Nizamettin Yagıbasan Ünye üzerine bir sefer düzenleyerek (1157) Ünyeden itibaren Bafraya kadar tüm sahili ele geçirmiş, bir yıl sonra bu yerler antlaşma ile vergi karşılığı Bizansa terk edilmiştir.
Emir Muhammedin ölümü üzerine başlayan taht kavgalarına As Devleti Sultanı Kılıçaslan Danişmentli Beyliğine son vererek topraklarına kattı. (1175) İlçemiz toprakları üzerinde Danişmentliler devrinde yapılan savaşlarda şehit düşmüş asker ve komutan mezarlarına rastlanmaktadır. Kutlu Doğmuş Evliyası, Kümbet Evliyası etraflarında çok sayıda şehit mezarları mevcuttur.

Moğolların Anadoluyu işgali sonucu Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti yıkıldı. İlçemizde içinde bulunduğu topraklar İlhanlı Devleti, Eratna (İlhanlı) Beyliği, Kadı Burhanettin Beyliklerinin topraklarında kaldı. Kadı Burhanettin ordusu ile İskefsüre kadar gelmiştir.
Aybastı ve yöresinin dağlık oluşu fetih sırasında Türkleri çok uğraştırmış fetih uzun yılları almıştır. (115- 1134) Hatta Emir Melik Gazinin ilçemize düzenlediği bir sefer sırasında Kutlularda Yaras mevkiinde yaralandığı; öteki komutanların askerlerine: Yarısını asın, yarısını kesin! şeklinde emir verdiklerini; Emirin acilen Niksara götürüldüğü sırasında kanının damladığı yerlerin evliya olarak değerlendirildiği mahalle insanları tarafından anlatılmaktadır.

----------

